# Old Shale Shawl (k)



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi KP Friends,

I was looking for something else when I found this Old Shale pattern shawl with picot edge that I had experimented with over a year ago. Thought you might like to see. The yarn is Mimosa cotton/rayon. It has a lovely sheen.

Thanks for looking,
Geraldine


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work! I always love the picot edge.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Gorgeous! Pattern link please.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Great! Wish I had time for that! But right now I'm being swamped by Christmas orders! Obviously I'm very happy, but busy.


----------



## Com (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful work, great colour and I love the picot edging too.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a lovely shawl. You have such beautiful pictures of the things you make.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A very classy pattern, beautiful.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. All white really highlights the beauty of the stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Hi KP Friends,
> 
> I was looking for something else when I found this Old Shale pattern shawl with picot edge that I had experimented with over a year ago. Thought you might like to see. The yarn is Mimosa cotton/rayon. It has a lovely sheen.
> 
> ...


Very beautiful. The picot edge looks great.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice pattern


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice. I really like how the fan graduates with the spine. Beautiful.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

So beautiful , what kind of yarn did you use.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Just lovely!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very delicate...


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. I really like the edging to finish it off.


----------



## Janiemagoo (May 29, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## helenwarren (Apr 28, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. Would love to know the pattern source.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very beautifully


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

This one looks similar.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-little-shawl


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

That is very pretty. I think the old shale pattern is beautiful and it is one of my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a pattern name


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I used Yarn Bee Mimosa yarn in Ivory, 62% cotton, 38% rayon. I was experimenting with this stitch and this is my own pattern (still in my head and scribbled notes). I had forgotten about this little shawl until I found it last week. The pattern in Beachgirl's link looks nice too, but it's not mine. Geraldine


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. I used Yarn Bee Mimosa yarn in Ivory, 62% cotton, 38% rayon. I was experimenting with this stitch and this is my own pattern (still in my head and scribbled notes). I had forgotten about this little shawl until I found it last week. The pattern in Beachgirl's link looks nice too, but it's not mine. Geraldine


I think I said it was "similar." I realized it was not yours, but it was the closest I found.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I think I said it was "similar." I realized it was not yours, but it was the closest I found.


Yes, you did. It is very nice. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a beauty Geraldine ! I love Old Shale ! Your knitting is perfect as always and the colour will go with everything. Good job ! xx ????


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

this old shale is your own . nice where we can buy.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You keep outdoing yourself, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautifully done. :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I prefer your design over the Ravelry pattern, although it is nice.
As always you create such beautiful work.
Thank you for your contributions...you are a gem!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very elegant!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice shawl pin... :sm02:


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Really lovely to look at and I bet will be superb to wear.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Islander said:


> I prefer your design over the Ravelry pattern, although it is nice.
> As always you create such beautiful work.
> Thank you for your contributions...you are a gem!


Let us know when you publish your pattern for this outstanding Shawl! 
I would be interested, Thank You


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

canuckle49 said:


> What a beauty Geraldine ! I love Old Shale ! Your knitting is perfect as always and the colour will go with everything. Good job ! xx ????


Thank you, Adrienne. I'd love to have the time to experiment more with Old Shale pattern options. It is a nice stitch. That ivory color is lovely, almost like a butter color. I appreciate your kind comments. Geraldine


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Islander said:


> Nice shawl pin... :sm02:


Thanks Trish!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

grandmann said:


> Let us know when you publish your pattern for this outstanding Shawl!
> I would be interested, Thank You


I will grandmann. It will be on a long list, so it might be a while. Geralidne


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your very kind encouragement and comments. Geraldine


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That shawl looks fantastic.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Geraldine,
Love your Old Shale Shawl. I love how you used the old shale pattern with the picot edging. I have used that stitch several times. It never disappoints! Yours is so pretty and looks great in the light color. Of course, adding the shawl pin is a perfect touch too. :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> That shawl looks fantastic.


Thank you JanetLee! Geraldine


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

edithann said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> Love your Old Shale Shawl. I love how you used the old shale pattern with the picot edging. I have used that stitch several times. It never disappoints! Yours is so pretty and looks great in the light color. Of course, adding the shawl pin is a perfect touch too. :sm24:


Thank you so much, Edie. Geraldine


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Nanamel14 said:


> Very beautiful


Thanks Nanamel. Geraldine


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

grandmann said:


> Let us know when you publish your pattern for this outstanding Shawl!
> I would be interested, Thank You


Oh please let us know, it's beautiful


----------



## jhloves2knit (Oct 25, 2016)

Please put me on the list for the pattern when you publish it.

Thanks!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

So lovely!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty and can be worn so many ways.


----------



## Kiwi-pally (Oct 8, 2017)

Really nice pattern and perfect yarn pairing.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

beaz said:


> Is there a pattern name


Read the title....Old Shale shawl on Ravelry.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful and perfect for Florida


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely shawl in my favourite stitch.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> Read the title....Old Shale shawl on Ravelry.


Hi hildy3, Old Shale is just the stitch I used in this shawl. I guess I should have been more careful with my post title. I have not produced my pattern for this as I have mentioned. There are a lot of patterns on Ravelry that use this stitch. Very lovely they are too. Geraldine


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Geraldine


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Very pretty and lovely work.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifultimately, as always!????????????


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I meant beautiful! My iPad has a mind of its OWN!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's lovely


----------



## Drusila (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful work and I love the picot edging.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely shawl.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Hi hildy3, Old Shale is just the stitch I used in this shawl. I guess I should have been more careful with my post title. I have not produced my pattern for this as I have mentioned. There are a lot of patterns on Ravelry that use this stitch. Very lovely they are too. Geraldine


Yes, I know but that is where she will find loads of the shawls. Meant no harm..just encouraging people to use Ravelry more.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Your work is always so attractive. But boy oh boy the setting is also calling out to me! Looks beautiful but humidity and me are not best friends.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice job. Guess who is back? See you soon.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

oh please tell me where to find this pattern love this it is gorgous!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the prettiest ole shale shawl I have seen. I would be interested in purchasing the pattern also. Always love your creations and posts.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE your shawl! It's my idea of the perfect shawl, as if you'd designed it just for me, just adore everything about it. Please, please put your workings down on paper(so to speak) & let us know how to buy it please. I've never seen anything so lovely! I really am bowled over by this (can you tell?)! ????


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your shawl is really beautiful.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: verynice


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been looking--unsuccessfully--for the pattern for this beautiful shawl. Can someone direct me, please!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

vmcmacken said:


> I have been looking--unsuccessfully--for the pattern for this beautiful shawl. Can someone direct me, please!


Top tier knits did say that she hasn't written the instructions down......yet ( hopefully)! ????


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and always a gorgeous pattern. Love your pictures!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Classic colour+classic pattern+Geraldine's lovely knitting = perfection! :sm24: :sm24: 
Beautiful shawl, Geraldine :sm01:


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Such a lovely shawl, beautifully knitted. :sm02:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful shawl


----------



## adelea (Jun 23, 2017)

It is very pretty. I may give this a try.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

How lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsy Magpie (Apr 24, 2017)

That is really elegant. Very nice job.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I love the old shale pattern & this is a lovely example of it. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Evataz said:


> So beautiful , what kind of yarn did you use.


She tells you in her post.


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Where can I find this pattern?


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

LOVELY! You might want to add this picture with the picot edging to your pattern on Ravelry?


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Just beautiful hope you make a pattern.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

This is beautiful. May we have a link for the pattern?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful shawl


----------



## Oldlacer55 (Feb 23, 2014)

Feather and Fan is my favorite pattern to knit...please post a source for this shawl with a picot edge....Beautiful!


----------



## ladymissy (Oct 10, 2011)

Your shawls and designs are always so lovely. Thank you for sharing such great pictures!


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

As usual your new shawl is gorgeous . Love the picot border


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Sukiesue said:


> Top tier knits did say that she hasn't written the instructions down......yet ( hopefully)! ????


Thanks Sukiesue.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Nancyn said:


> Nice job. Guess who is back? See you soon.


Hi Nancy, so glad you are back. Geraldine


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Sukiesue said:


> I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE your shawl! It's my idea of the perfect shawl, as if you'd designed it just for me, just adore everything about it. Please, please put your workings down on paper(so to speak) & let us know how to buy it please. I've never seen anything so lovely! I really am bowled over by this (can you tell?)! ????


Oh my, I think I need to go lie down!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

jscaplen said:


> Classic colour+classic pattern+Geraldine's lovely knitting = perfection! :sm24: :sm24:
> Beautiful shawl, Geraldine :sm01:


Thank you, Jane. I would say this about YOUR work! Geraldine


----------



## martydog (Jan 8, 2014)

I would like the pattern also when you publish it. Thank You


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the compliments on the shawl and the pictures. I wish I could reply individually to each of you. I will get to the pattern eventually. Since this is my hobby and I have a really busy work schedule and a teenager to keep up with, it might take a while. Thank you for your patience with me. I appreciate all your enthusiasm. Hugs to everyone, Geraldine


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful....I love old shale.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Geraldine, I love how you have arranged the old shale repetition with plainer sections - make it look a tried and true stitch pattern look just a bit different and fresh. You keep growing your designs! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Thank you, Jane. I would say this about YOUR work!


Thanks - but I don't design mine - I just follow someone else's directions.
:sm01:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! Is there a pattern?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jhloves2knit said:


> Please put me on the list for the pattern when you publish it.
> 
> Thanks!


Put me on the list as well! Beautiful pattern!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Very clever way to use Old Shale! I've wanted to and tried to do a triangle shawl with it, but never quite got it to my liking. Your design sense is fabulous!


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

So beautiful, I admire your patience. Your photos are excellent as well.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

So beautiful, I admire your patience. Your photos are excellent as well.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is stunning and looks sophisticated as well as cozy and warm!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Geraldine, as you can see from all these replies, we are all in awe of your shawl. I am on a very limited income at 72...just might have to stand on street corner to pay for this lovely design when you have time to document it as it is the first shawl pattern (and I have been looking a long time) that has called my name for a particular thread and friend. HA HA. God Bless, Betty


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its lovely!!!
I'll have to look at your ravelry page!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Geraldine, this is so gorgeous! Your work is always just the best!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Please add me to the list that wants the pattern for this beautiful shawl!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw this and immediately went to your ravelry site, only to be disappointed at not finding this pattern! I went back and read all the comments and found that you have not yet produced a pattern for us. Oh woe is me, I so wanted to make this for my sweet DIL for Christmas! I'm sure you would rather knit and crochet than to write a pattern but there are so many of us who want this one - like yesterday, LOL, I just hope we don't have to wait too long!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not on your Ravelry page!!! Let us know when it's released! Please!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful, I would love to have the pattern


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh my, such zeal. Very tempted to take my yarn and go into hiding (you are all in possession of sharp pointed needles!)... before I do, Betty, please keep away from street corners. I certainly couln't have that on my conscience. Raindancer, you are quite correct, I would much rather work on my latest yarn flight of fancy.... so little time, so much I wish I could do... sigh..
You all made my day!
Geraldine


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Let us know when you publish your pattern for this outstanding Shawl!
> I would be interested, Thank You


Me too, I like yours way better. Thanks!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, lovely pattern.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Absolutely lovely - Old Shale is one of my favorite patterns


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That's beautiful


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

raindancer said:


> I saw this and immediately went to your ravelry site, only to be disappointed at not finding this pattern! I went back and read all the comments and found that you have not yet produced a pattern for us. Oh woe is me, I so wanted to make this for my sweet DIL for Christmas! I'm sure you would rather knit and crochet than to write a pattern but there are so many of us who want this one - like yesterday, LOL, I just hope we don't have to wait too long!


Oh please please please let us know when you have is available ☺☺☺


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! You've blocked it beautifully and I like the yarn you used--it draps perfectly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely shawl. Wear in the best of health...


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with everyone else... the shawl is gorgeous!!


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

Please, please let me know when the pattern is available. I am like so many who can hardly wait. thank you so very much.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty, like the detailing of the staggered pattern


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. Old Shale is on of my favorite patterns. I've used it for a couple of runners, a few tablecloths and some shawls. Aloha... Bev


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

wow, that is really classy


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just beautiful. I like the chevron look of the pattern - very different and attractive.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Its a beautiful shawl.


----------



## ozdee06 (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m only a beginning knitter. I can do continental knit & purl, but slowly. I wonder if I could do this lovely Old Shale Shawl. What a nice job you did! I have half a vest to finish, and just cast on for another project. Maybe in a year or two?


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh lovely. Where did you get the pattern? My fingers are itching and my stash is calling


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Really elegant!


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

I have made many old shale Prayer Shawls; which are just oblong. This has to be the prettiest and best shawl I have seen! I too, have to have this pattern whenever it is available. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for showing us this beautiful shawl!! Could you at least let us know how many skeins of yarn you used, so we can be prepared as soon as your pattern hits KP print?!!! (a little devil inside me made me ask that!!!)


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

I have some Mimosa in pink that I would like to try this with Do you have a pattern link? Yours is just gorgeous


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb Work. :sm24:


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's so beautiful Geraldine!! I love it!!! ???? Ros


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful xx


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

ozdee06 said:


> I'm only a beginning knitter. I can do continental knit & purl, but slowly. I wonder if I could do this lovely Old Shale Shawl. What a nice job you did! I have half a vest to finish, and just cast on for another project. Maybe in a year or two?


I think you should look up the 'old shale' pattern and do a couple of repeats both sideways and lengthways. You will find that the pattern consists of:
On the knit side - knit 2st together and a yarn over a number of times and a number of knit stitch stitches
On the purl side - purl all stitches.
One of the secrets is to place a stitch marker on the needle between each repeat, it is so much easier to know exactly where one is on the pattern


----------



## geeta goswami (May 18, 2017)

Very pretty ,neat n perfect work. Congrats.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you - I had no idea that this little shawl would generate such interest. I will let you know when I get to working on this. I'm off to the office to work in a few minutes. Have a lovely day! Geraldine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Thank you - I had no idea that this little shawl would generate such interest. I will let you know when I get to working on this. I'm off to the office to work in a few minutes. Have a lovely day! Geraldine


Oh Yes many of us will be waiting for the pattern, thanks


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

ozdee06 said:


> I'm only a beginning knitter. I can do continental knit & purl, but slowly. I wonder if I could do this lovely Old Shale Shawl. What a nice job you did! I have half a vest to finish, and just cast on for another project. Maybe in a year or two?


This is a very easy stitch pattern to learn and I use it a lot. If you want to start with something with no shaping try a scarf or baby blanket


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

It's lovely (as is all of your work)! Can't wait until you have the time to write up the pattern.


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

That is lovely.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I too am looking forward to the pattern it is lovely!


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

very, very pretty


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I would love to have this shawl pattern,also


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

No pressure Geraldine, ha,ha! Shouldn't be so talented! ????


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Your look different than the others on-line. Yours is so much prettier. What did you different?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I can't wait for the the pattern also! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh my! No pressure. It is on my long list. I have a number of projects on the go at the moment. Everything takes time. Thank you all for your kind comments. Geraldine


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful design and knitting!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another beauty.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my! This is lovely! I've never done a picot edge, so I'm going to learn how to do that while I wait for the pattern to be available!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Read the title....Old Shale shawl on Ravelry.


Not the same Ravelry pattern as she stated, it is her own


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

No, it is not the same. I am going to wait for her pattern.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Johna said:


> No, it is not the same. I am going to wait for her pattern.


Me too 
:sm02:


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful,great job❤❤❤❤


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

UPDATE:
Hi KP Friends, I have been so busy this past week and I know I will be for the next few weeks. I had made this little shawl over a year ago and set it aside with a number of other knitted items. I went looking for my notes on this shawl and I made quite a discovery. I had actually used this pattern as my basis and made a LOT of modifications to it: http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/shawls-shrugs/feather-and-fan-comfort-shawl.htm

Since so many of you are interested in it, I wanted to let you know the source (I would never, ever, ever want to misrepresent anything or not give credit to another designer). 
Also, the good news for all of you is that you have access to the pattern in the link FREE. So you can work on it right away if you choose.
I will not be posting my modifications and additions to this pattern.

Thank you for your kind comments on my work. I appreciate them all. 
Geraldine


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, but I still like your all white (ivory) one better. It is so elegant. I am going to make it in all white, like yours. No fringe on mine either. Thanks again


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope you will reconsider your decision. Your modifications and additions make such a difference. It is completey different from the origonal pattern. Please reconsider. Variations of many pattern such as a zig zag or waffle stitch etc. are often made avalable. This would be so helpful. Thank you. Iris


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I love ivory shawls
This is lovely.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I pray you will reconsider your decision as I do love the modifications you made and would really love for this beautiful red I have hoarded to look as elegant as yours. God Bless, Betty


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Johna said:


> Thank you for the pattern, but I still like your all white (ivory) one better. It is so elegant. I am going to make it in all white, like yours. No fringe on mine either. Thanks again


I looked at other projects with this pattern. The white (ivory) yarn does make this pattern to be outstanding plus the picot edging. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-comfort-shawl/people?page=1&view=cards


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Top Tier Knits said:


> UPDATE:
> Hi KP Friends, I have been so busy this past week and I know I will be for the next few weeks. I had made this little shawl over a year ago and set it aside with a number of other knitted items. I went looking for my notes on this shawl and I made quite a discovery. I had actually used this pattern as my basis and made a LOT of modifications to it: http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/shawls-shrugs/feather-and-fan-comfort-shawl.htm
> 
> Since so many of you are interested in it, I wanted to let you know the source (I would never, ever, ever want to misrepresent anything or not give credit to another designer).
> ...


Thanks for providing the pattern source, it might be not as good as yours but it is a start. Thanks for being so Honest with us and getting back with the information.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Top Tier Knits said:


> UPDATE:
> Hi KP Friends, I have been so busy this past week and I know I will be for the next few weeks. I had made this little shawl over a year ago and set it aside with a number of other knitted items. I went looking for my notes on this shawl and I made quite a discovery. I had actually used this pattern as my basis and made a LOT of modifications to it: http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/shawls-shrugs/feather-and-fan-comfort-shawl.htm
> 
> Since so many of you are interested in it, I wanted to let you know the source (I would never, ever, ever want to misrepresent anything or not give credit to another designer).
> ...


Thank you so much for the source, I do feel that I will be able to work your version out with the help of your picture, it was gorgeous, hope I can replicate! Thanks again for bringing it to our attention! ????


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Lovely knitting.. Will look good with anything.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Very lovely shawl!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As always, beautiful!!


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

Did you do the picot edging separately after the shawl was finished?


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

SJTKnits said:


> Did you do the picot edging separately after the shawl was finished?


Hi SJTKnits, It did a picot bind off.
Geraldine


----------

